# need trumpet snails



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

does anyone have 2-3 trumpet snails they can share with me?

PS


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Niko sells them very cheap. He lives up in McKinney, go to www.invertzfactory.com to see all his snails and the pricelist.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

There is a thread here posted just after yours someone selling mts.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll send you a dozen for free. Just mail me a box and breather bag or whatever and pay for the shipping back. IM me for my address.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

PetsMart gives them away.
aka petsmart
I get all my MTS's from them, what survive the loaches grow pretty large and do a very good job, my sand has stopped turning black now since Ive added them by the dozen.


do you have any other fish in there?

what size is your tank?
2-3 wont do much unless its filthy and they reproduce.

they aren't like other snails, they actually are a blessing to have, got too many get a few assassins and then you are set


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Whitedevil, Thanks for your suggestion. Went down to Petco and they gave me 5 without charge. 

PS


----------

